

Why you should work at Xobni (YC S06) - dreadpirateryan
http://blog.xobni.com/2011/09/07/why-you-should-work-at-xobni/

======
mbrubin56
Great post from my coworker Ryan on why what we're doing at Xobni is
interesting.

